# Serias quejas a la hora de buscar hilos



## alc112

Hola!!
Hace un rato estuve buscando mi hilo "the look-Roxette", pero no lo encontré.
Primero puse Look en el boton search que esta en el menú de arriba de todo, no me dió resultados.
Luego fui a búsqueda avanzada y puse look y mi usuario, me mandó 14 páginas.
Después puse the look y me mendó otra vez 14 páginas.
Después puse Roxette y me aparecieron "she's got the look" (que había preguntado qué significaba", sleeping in my car (que pedí que me corrijan la traducción) y "She got the looks" (Había postiado para preguntar si era de la canción de Roxette)
Al final, para encontrar el hilo que buscaba tuve que ir a mis suscripciones, y ahi si estaba.

Yo le pediría a Mike que haga algo con la búsqueda, diciendo la verda, no es casi para nada efectiva.


Espero que no haya sido muy fuerte, malo o hiriente mi queja, pero este foro es muy bueno y creo qu ebasicamente hay muchos usuarios con un solo post que llegaron aquí mediantte el link que hay en el diccionario que dice para buscar en los foros y no encuentran lo que buscan mientras qu esi puedne estar

Muchisimas gracias, espero que alguien puede traducir esto.

Saludos


----------



## garryknight

alc112 said:
			
		

> Al final, para encontrar el hilo que buscaba tuve que ir a mis suscripciones, y ahi si estaba.



Es la mejor manera de buscarlo, ¿no? Es como Google - hay que saber cómo usarlo eficazmente. Mas practica y lo haces con ojo experto. En fin, puede ser que Mike no puede cambiar el software. Esperemos lo que dice.


----------



## alc112

garryknight said:
			
		

> Es la mejor manera de buscarlo, ¿no? Es como Google - hay que saber cómo usarlo eficazmente. Mas practica y lo haces con ojo experto. En fin, puede ser que Mike no pueda cambiar el software. Esperemos lo que dice.


 
o quizas puede hacer algo para que usemos Google para buscar los posts


----------



## Leopold

Hi alc, te dejo aquí la respuesta de Mike a un hilo parecido hace unos días (23 Febrero).

Leo



			
				mkellog said:
			
		

> Yes, I agree. The search feature is not very good.
> 
> The problem with using Google is that it is hard to search just the threads in the Spanish forum. Also, Google still hasn't indexed the whole site (though it is getting close).
> 
> I do have another option to change the search feature that I might implement soon. I'm not sure how much it will help though.
> 
> Mike


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Alc,

He aquí el problema -- has dicho que buscabas look-Roxette. Puers un buscador, sea google o Jeeves o el buscado de Vbulletin..van a buscar lo que has puesto..."look" que no es lo mismo que "look-Roxette".

Yo acabo de pegar  look-Roxette en el bucador, y instantáneamente me sale lo siguiente:

Serias quejas a la hora de buscar hilos
alc112

Today 08:12 PM
by Leopold Go to last post
    3     19     Questions, Comments and Suggestions

The look-Roxette
alc112 
2nd March 2005 11:33 AM
			by EVAVIGIL 

​ 10 		125 			 		 			General Vocabulary / Vocabulario General 

O sea que el buscador en tan capacitado como la precisión del usuario que define la obra.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## lsp

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola Alc,
> 
> He aquí el problema -- has dicho que buscabas look-Roxette. Puers un buscador, sea google o Jeeves o el buscado de Vbulletin..van a buscar lo que has puesto..."look" que no es lo mismo que "look-Roxette".
> 
> Yo acabo de pegar  look-Roxette en el bucador, y instantáneamente me sale lo siguiente:
> 
> Serias quejas a la hora de buscar hilos
> alc112
> 
> Today 08:12 PM
> by Leopold Go to last post
> 3     19     Questions, Comments and Suggestions
> 
> The look-Roxette
> alc112
> 2nd March 2005 11:33 AM
> by EVAVIGIL
> 
> ​ 10 		125 			 		 			General Vocabulary / Vocabulario General
> 
> O sea que el buscador en tan capacitado como la precisión del usuario que define la obra.
> 
> Un abrazo,
> Cuchu


Very rusty Spanish... does this mean you (as a Mod, I guess) can tell who has searched what, and when?


----------



## cuchuflete

lsp said:
			
		

> Very rusty Spanish... does this mean you (as a Mod, I guess) can tell who has searched what, and when?



Hola Lsp--No it does not mean anything of the kind. I simply was pointing out to our young friend that search engines, like most computer programs, are inherently stupid. They only do what you tell them to do.

He was looking for a post about "look-Roxette".  He entered the word "look" and didn't find what he wanted.

I copied and pasted look-Roxette into the search window, and immediately found both his original post, and this thread!  

If I had reason to believe that this software could track my own keystrokes, or yours, or ALC's, you would never see me here again. 
No, wait, I take that back... Keystroke recording software is cheap and easily available...I suppose it could be loaded to the server, and tweaked to record not keystrokes _per se _but commands and data sent by any user.

Hmmmm....this would be a concern if (1) I didn't trust Mike Kellogg *and* 
(2) I had concerns that some 'bad  guys' were watching me.

As I am comfortable with Mike, and see no reason for concerns about the 'bad guys', at least this year, so far, I think I'll hang around.

To alleviate any potential paranoia about mod powers...we can do nasty, boring, housekeeping jobs like splitting and moving threads, and...be prepared for serious titilation, we can see who is signed on in invisible mode. Don't ask me why, or what we could do with that last bit, other than be glad that the forums are busy.

Mod powers are described in the registration statement that every one of us, including you, agreed to, but may not have read: we can edit, move, delete and close threads and posts. We rarely do so.

Mostly, we just sweep up, and remind beginners to name their threads, and use the dictionary.  

If you have other questions about this, please post them here. I'm happy to answer. The facts are quite boring compared with the urban legends and speculation.

un abbraccio,
Cuciu


----------



## lsp

Cuciu, I should stick to the Italian forum, I do enough damage there! My Spanish teachers would be rolling their eyes now, huh? 

Your detailed answer and patience are greatly appreciated, and always visible 

Thanks very sincerely,
Lsp


----------



## el alabamiano

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> To alleviate any potential paranoia about mod powers...we can do nasty, boring, housekeeping jobs like splitting and moving threads, and...be prepared for serious titilation, *we can see who is signed on in invisible mode*. Don't ask me why, or what we could do with that last bit, other than be glad that the forums are busy.
> un abbraccio,
> Cuciu


That's a given, and as I often leave my computer connected to the Internet with these forums open, even when I'm not home, the least they could do is give you the power to keep a check on the roast while I've dashed to the store for parsley & beer diet Coke.


----------



## garryknight

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> He was looking for a post about "look-Roxette".  He entered the word "look" and didn't find what he wanted.



I think you'll find that it was alc112 who was doing the searching. And alc112 is a young lady.


----------



## belén

garryknight said:
			
		

> I think you'll find that it was alc112 who was doing the searching. And alc112 is a young lady.




No, he is not!!!
He is a young  boy!!! (check the "faces behind the nicknames" thread in Culture to see with more detail .)


----------



## Benjy

garryknight said:
			
		

> I think you'll find that it was alc112 who was doing the searching. And alc112 is a young lady.


LOL. have you looked in the faces thread in cultura? i'd be really suprised if alc112 was a girl 

edit.. great minds thinking alike again eh?


----------



## cuchuflete

Sorry Garry, Be and Lsp are the only young ladies visible in this thread, at least so far.
I think the avatar may have confused you.

When I used one of my hybrid daylilies as an avatar, lots of foreros, both men and women, wrongly assumed I was a 'she'. I haven't had that issue since I substituted the gorilla, or ape, or whatever that very fine likeness happens to be.

I think we need some updated celebrity quotes.

ciao,
Qxu


----------



## alc112

In fact, I didn't remember or realize that the name of my thread was The look-Roxette . I guessed that it was The look- Roxette or The look - Roxette.

Regards


----------



## cuchuflete

Bueno pues...acabo de escribir Roxette en el buscador, y...



> Serias quejas a la hora de buscar hilos
> alc112
> 
> Today 05:28 PM
> by alc112 Go to last post
> 13 	69 	Questions, Comments and Suggestions
> 
> Spending my time - Roxette
> alc112
> 
> Today 11:56 AM
> by Like an Angel Go to last post
> 2 	24 	General Vocabulary / Vocabulario General
> Question
> She got the looks
> Antonio
> 
> 6th March 2005 04:37 PM
> by mjscott Go to last post
> 14 	109 	English Only
> 
> Sleeping in my car -Roxette
> alc112
> 
> 4th March 2005 12:11 PM
> by pinkpanter Go to last post
> 1 	49 	General Vocabulary / Vocabulario General
> 
> She's got the look
> alc112
> 
> 25th February 2005 11:41 AM
> by alc112 Go to last post
> 2 	43 	General Vocabulary / Vocabulario General


----------



## alc112

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Bueno pues...acabo de escribir Roxette en el buscador, y...


 
Hola!!
Ves? No me muestra "The look- Roxette"
Me alegra verte  por acá, pensé que te había pasado algo malo.
Saludos


----------



## garryknight

Benjy said:
			
		

> LOL. have you looked in the faces thread in cultura? i'd be really suprised if alc112 was a girl



A million apologies!!! I think I must have made the wrong assumption based on the avatar. And no, I must have missed that thread; until a few days ago I'd been away from the forums for 3 months and I'm still catching up.

And a million and one apologies to alc112, of course!  

[Edit] I've just realised how the mix-up came about: I was thinking of someone else. And now I can't remember who...


----------



## alc112

garryknight said:
			
		

> A million apologies!!! I think I must have made the wrong assumption based on the avatar. And no, I must have missed that thread; until a few days ago I'd been away from the forums for 3 months and I'm still catching up.
> 
> And a million and one apologies to alc112, of course!


 
It's ok, don't worry. I know Link is a girl but it doesn't seem.

Chers


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hola!!
> Ves? No me muestra "The look- Roxette"
> Me alegra verte  por acá, pensé que te había pasado algo malo.
> Saludos



Of course not!   Look is not look-Roxette.  Roxette is not look-Roxette.

The search engine looks for an identical character string, not something vaguely similar.

If I look for humpty-dumpty it will not display threads containing dump or hump.

Sorry, that's how the software works.  You need to be precise in your query.

It's frustrating for me too.

saludos,
Cuchu


----------

